# Veteran's Day



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Happy Veteran's Day to all my fellow veterans on TLF.

USMC 2003-2011.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

Thank you for your service and everyone else also!!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@AllisonN you're welcome.


----------



## Madao (Sep 23, 2021)

Happy Veterans Day...and a belated USMC birthday

USMC 1371 2004-2008


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Madao ahhh, a Combat Engineer. Happy belated 246th.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm a day late, but I hope all our TLF veterans had a happy Veterans Day.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you @Ware.


----------

